# Cunill grinder any info



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi have the chance of the above for £50 but thats all the details i have on it they have checked all over and say that all thats on it is the machine is exobar cunill 740275

So any help ?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Any pics? or further info??


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry no that was all, doesn't matter now it sold but did a web search and all i could find was exobar rebadge machines in usa like grinders, coffee machines and ice cream makers so probably just as well

Robert


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cunill is often sold as Iberital. That may throw up some more results for you.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

£50? I'd just buy it if its working, and worry later.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, and I did own a Cunill as my last grinder. Great grind.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

There is a grinder on the for sale forum for £60 that titles as a cunill/fracino/ibertal, i have no knowledge of it but it may be of use to you?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, but its away went in a few hours, as for the one on here its collection only, brother is only 6 doors away and he grinds mine at the moment so at least have freshly ground









Robert


----------

